# What could be kept in this cage?



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

I currently have a cage free, 4'x2', and I would love to keep something in it.
I was considering rodents, but I have some issues. I would use it as some sort of hamster mansion,except I hate their extremely short lives. Not rabbits as I heard they are not suitable on wooden floor (As i would keep them out of their cage for the most part. I already have guinea pigs, so i might just end up using it as an emergency cage. Anything ye can think of that would be suitable? If only as a nighttime cage too, and allowing it to free-roam around the room during the day.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Extremely short lives? they can live a good 4 years, sometimes longer.... most rodents are short lived if that's what you consider short, perhaps you'd benefit from something like sugar gliders if that's the case : victory:


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

a tenrec :lol2:


----------



## annaw1 (May 31, 2011)

What is unsuitable about rabbits and wooden floors?  Some bunnies dont like walking on wooden floors as they're slippery if that's what you mean, but if they're used to it from being young they're usually fine xx


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

Rabbits could live on a wooden floor no problem but 4x2' is far too small a space. The rabbit welfare association recommends a 6x2' hutch with an attached 8x4' run as the bare minimum. It could be used as a base in a rabbit proofed room and there are plenty of rabbits needing homes. I don't have a lot of experience with rodents so I couldn't say what might be suitable in a cage that size.


----------



## ArloDeer (May 6, 2014)

A hedgehog would do well in there!


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

Depending on the bar size a nice group of rats. Seeing as you were considering hamsters I guess the bars are fairly narrow. I have 4 female rats and I love them to bits. They come up to the bars to come out every morning and evening, don't bite and are just lovely little things to be around. A 4x2 cage, with plenty of different levels and plenty of things for them to do could easily house 4 in luxury.


----------

